

Review my startup: A Cold Call Manager for non-sales people - soneca

I would like your feedback on my startup Cold Call Manager: www.coldcallmanager.com<p>It is a simple web app to help one organize their cold calls. I worked with sales, doing cold calls, for almost 7 years. This is basically the Excel sheet I used, but prettier, easier to use and smarter.<p>Any feedback is welcomed, from communication to utility.
======
pre777
I like the idea of bringing a bit of structure to record keeping after cold
calls. I'm a sales rep and I often get frustrated with all of the clicks I
have to make in Salesforce.com to capture an interaction with a customer.

Does this have salesforce.com integration?

~~~
soneca
No, not yet. This is our MVP, checking if the functionality itself is need.
Thanks for sharing your frustration. This a serious doub we have: being a
stand alone app for non-sales people (the one we currently chose) or being
integrated app for professional salespeople.

------
randomdestructn
Is the background animated or something? I'm not sure what's going on but this
site is painfully slow to scroll.

It's pegging a core at 100%, and I've got an overclocked 2600k, so its nothing
to sneeze at. Firefox on Linux.

------
soneca
clickable: [http://www.coldcallmanager.com](http://www.coldcallmanager.com)

